# GTI or TDI?



## getavolkswagen (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello all been debating a gti and tdi. At this point Im leaning tdi due to reliability and deleted they're even better. Both are great cars but coming from a bmw I'd really like the gti day to day much better my girls jetta rolls like a buick century in corners. The only thing holding me back is whether or not a gti is going to hold 280-300hp reliably. My gut tells me yes considering the golf r is making that stock and i believe they are basically the same motor? So my question is can the gti be relied on at that power for atleast 100k with proper care?


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

From what I've read is yes it can handle that reliably without even upgrading much. I would go for the TDI because you can easily get a lot of hp out of it and a ton of torque plus get 60mpg and go for a million miles.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

The gti does have different control arms and geometry because it is lower so it will handle better than diy lowering kits on other cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2020)

TDI!!!


----------



## MuggyTDI (May 19, 2020)

I have a B7 generation (NMS) TDI Passat. I have upgraded almost the entire suspension - BC Coilovers, H&R Sway bars, adjustable end links. I've put upgraded brakes and lines on it along with a wheel stud conversion. On the engine side I've simply put an R-Line filter on the intake and performed the KermaTDI tune for both the engine and DSG. I've also upgraded the dogbone mount on the engine and transmission. It is a completely different car. Completely flat in the twisties, great torque and power (at lower altitudes), and like someone mentioned average between 45mpg (daily driving) to 53mpg (highway roadtrips). West of Denver and through the Rockies it needs more power as the altitude increases. At points in Utah with my foot to the floor it would only go 70mph on slight inclines.

My next course of action is the Rawtek full setup - exhaust, DPF delete, DEF delete, and corresponding tune. I wish I would have done that to begin with but it was cost prohibitive at the time. This car in this simple configuration (along with some other non-vw specific upgrades and countermeasures) holds the current transcontinental diesel record.

It doesn't take much to make a TDI perform. I'm not sure I'll ever go back to gas.


----------



## OleKingCole (May 17, 2020)

My Passat TDI has just enough power to move all that weight. It's not slow but it has room for improvement in both handling and power. A lighter weight model would be nice but I'm 6'4" and the backseat legroom is worth the extra weight

The mpg is an excellent reason and diesel costs less than premium fuel around me.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

